# Smiley rolly boy



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is SO beautiful. Such a big boy, whatta goofball. :lol: Soo cute!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! He is so talkative - even when riding - he growls like that when he's doing something he'd rather not be doing. It cracks people up to hear it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Really? That's soo adorable!! :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It's funny when someone new is riding in the arena and just starts staring at us when they hear him growling at me. :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cute!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

aww..solon wants to be a doggie!!!!it is his life goal


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

that's so cute! its like he's saying "ahhhhhh! that feels goooood!" lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Loved it. I watched every video on there. He's so funny. He's got a lot of personality. :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

sooooooo cute he looks like a horse with lots of personality!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, Solon your horse is so magnificent. Haha. He's beautiful... :shock:


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

he is gorgeous!!! my leased perch cross rolls alot too and sometimes rolls into the pond-that boy is always a mess!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hes really cute, I like after he rolls it... "gotta eat my grass" My horse always takes off after her rolls. Is he a Percheron? Id love to have a perch/shire cross then Id name is col. Brandon from sence and sensibly the movie. Love it to death and LOVE Alan Rickman but I named a guinea pig after him and I am not going to name a horse after him.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwww he's too cute!!! He's big though!!!!! I had to laugh how long he hung on his back for!!


----------

